# NYC Wedding Photogs....



## canon23 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi All,

Not sure where to post this question...but here might be the closes test to it. Anyways my question is quite 'simple':

All you NYC or its surrounding areas wedding Photogs, what's your average price/fee as a 2nd shooter? What's included as your responsibilities along this price (e.g. Do you need to edit, do you get to use these photos on your blog/portfolio, etc.)?


----------



## Jim O (Aug 20, 2013)

canon23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Not sure where to post this question...but here might be the closes test to it. Anyways my question is quite 'simple':
> 
> All you NYC or its surrounding areas wedding Photogs, what's your average price/fee as a 2nd shooter? What's included as your responsibilities along this price (e.g. Do you need to edit, do you get to use these photos on your blog/portfolio, etc.)?



I no longer live in NYC, but as it is anywhere, all are negotiable. Who's hiring/paying you? They decide your duties and you ask for a fee commensurate with the amount of time and effort involved. If the first shooter hires you, the ownership of the images should be clearly stated in the contract. If it isn't, you own the copyright, or ay least I believe so. I'm guessing the first shooter will want ownership so you don't compete with him for enlargements after the fact. In such a case you may not be able to post the images online without his consent.

If the bride is paying you (a bad idea since now you are "competing" with the first shooter), then again, it's all negotiable.

As for "average" fees, that's highly variable anywhere. There are Park Avenue weddings and there are Flatbush weddings.


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 20, 2013)

Responsibilities and pay will vary from photographer to photographer... Some may even expect you to work for free for a few jobs until you get a reputation and a proven worth. Many may expect you to use their gear, many will expect you to have your own gear or rent your own gear with the $$ they pay you. Editing i would guess would be primarily the primaries or first shooters role, but on occasion of they already have a crew with them, may just want you to cull your own images. I once gave a second shooter a task to cull their own images and they went on vacation before sending me the files. I almost fired him. Everything is negotiable, but make sure you get everything in writing and signed upon so there is no hurt feelings or miscommunication either way.


----------

